# Anyone play paintball



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I was just wondering if anyone played paintball? If you do whats your setup and what do you play speed or woods? If you can post some pictures of your marker and gear. Soon I will have mine up


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to play when I was in high school. I had a very wealthy friend who had a paintball course at his family's estate in Northern New York. There were several urban arenas and a few wooded spots. We used to fly up and play a few times a year. I never bought any gear besides paint, but it is an awesome game.

When I was a corporate sales manager for a big company, I wanted to take my staff out to play paintball but I was forbidden from doing so for insurance reasons. Apparently it is dangerous... I never thought so. The welts go down in a few days.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

we dont have woodsball out here. but i used to play Xball and speedball. usually i play with one of my egos (07/08) but i play pump sometimes if were just playing for fun. i just recently sold my carter custom, but i still have a cocker converted pump.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I prefer a nice .22 caliber handgun. Haha - nice gun.


----------

